# TMC AquaGro CO2 Power Diffuser 1500



## foxfish (4 Apr 2011)

Has anyone tried one?
Do they just make a mist or completely dissolve the gas?
What size are the pipe connections?


----------



## mdhardy01 (4 Apr 2011)

I think they only take a 12 mm pipe foxfish
Matt


----------



## foxfish (4 Apr 2011)

Thanks Matt, I cant find much on line info.....


----------



## mdhardy01 (4 Apr 2011)

Have a look here
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/c02-equ ... 4_306.html
Matt


----------



## foxfish (5 Apr 2011)

OK so "keeps mist to a minimum"! 
Can you confirm the 12mm connection?
I guesse they are pretty small though as 1000lph is the max flow rating.


----------



## mdhardy01 (5 Apr 2011)

Next time I'm at my lfs I'll try to confirm 12mm pipe
I was told by my lfs a while ago that they do have have a leakage problem don't know if this is true or not though never tried one myself
Matt


----------



## Nelson (5 Apr 2011)

Tony is using one in his MA tank.
viewtopic.php?f=35&t=14436


----------



## andyseatrout (5 Apr 2011)

Interesting seeing you asking about these foxfish ......


----------



## foxfish (5 Apr 2011)

Yes well I need to see how they work so I can build a big one!


----------



## andyseatrout (5 Apr 2011)

foxfish said:
			
		

> Yes well I need to see how they work so I can build a big one!



I thought your reactor building days were over? If you want to build me one at the same time, I'd be happy to test it!

I am still looking for a more efficient method myself, so will be interested to hear any feedback that people have on these.


----------



## foxfish (5 Apr 2011)

I have just picked up a 1.5mt length of 3mm x 150mm acrylic tube for £5.
It was one of those features that had moving plastic fish in that were popular a few christmases ago!
Not sure what I am going to do with it yet but a recirculating, power reactor seems like a fun idea.


----------



## andyseatrout (5 Apr 2011)

I have an XL red sea skimmer in the garage and I have been thinking about doing something with this, but it might have to wait until I have some time over the summer hols though ....


----------

